# Tea Party Group Slams Rep. Waters Over 'Straight to Hell' Outburst



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP
Rep. Maxine Waters speaks during an event at Inglewood High School in Inglewood, Calif., Aug. 20.
A national Tea Party group urged Democrats to adhere to their own calls for civility after Democratic Rep. Maxine Waters told a restless crowd over the weekend that the "Tea Party can go straight to hell."
Mark Meckler and Jenny Beth Martin, who lead the Tea Party Patriots, suggested President Obama should step in to put a check on the overheated rhetoric. 
"We've had Democrats calling American citizens 'terrorists' and 'hostage takers,' and now an elected Democratic representative says that we can 'go straight to hell.' The president and all leaders of the Democratic Party, who have called for civility in the past, are neglecting to censure their own. Is civility only required from their opponents?" they asked in a statement. "Perhaps it's time for a new-NEW era of civility. ... The president's silence on these latest violations of civility has been deafening, but not surprising."

Tea Party Group Slams Rep. Waters Over 'Straight To Hell' Outburst | FoxNews.com


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Just like Maxi-Zen Dweebie Liberals are all for the protections of the First Amendment, but when the Second gets mentioned, they are anything but Constitutionalists.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...rld-Hated-Racist-America-Until-Obama -Elected

*According to Maxine Waters, the World hated "racist America" until Obama was elected..... How do people like this get elected in the USA? *


----------

